# Provider doesn't support FreeBSD - alternatives?



## GTown (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey!

Some time ago, I got a great deal on a specific dedicated Server from Hetzner. Sadly they don't offer FreeBSD for that server. I thought I would be able to just switch to some Linux that they support, but to be honest I couldn't get comfortable with any of the supported distributions. FreeBSD just suits me so much better!

I would like to know if anyone has an idea of a way to get FreeBSD installed on the server, since the hardware should support it and Hetzner told me they are okay with it, but don't offer software support (which I don't need anyway).

Usually, you need to boot up their Rescue System to install any OS. They offer a FreeBSD Rescue System, but it's based on mfsBSD and can't boot cause mfsBSD doesn't support EFI and I can't change it to Legacy.

Their Linux Rescue System doesn't offer FreeBSD in the installation script.
From the Linux Rescue System, I can mount the server hard drives.

Any ideas?

Thanks!
GTown


----------



## leebrown66 (Feb 10, 2018)

If the Linux Rescue System contains utilities to create and mount UFS and you can also additionally mount regular FreeBSD install media, I think you could do it, albeit very manually (ie create GPT, create partitions, newfs them, untar from install media, setup /etc/fstab, timezone, aliases, reboot)

If the Linux Rescue System allows you to access the internet and can mount iSCSI targets, install FreeBSD on a spare disk locally, expose that disk via iSCSI and mount that via iSCSI from the Linux Rescue System, then use dd to copy it.  Obviously not much good if you have a slow internet connection.

See if they are willing to try the FreeBSD USB image with their rescue system, that's UEFI compatible.  No clue if that's even of any use to them though.


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2018)

leebrown66 said:


> If the Linux Rescue System contains utilities to create and mount UFS


I would suggest installing Linux on a small partition instead of using a rescue system. With such fully functional system you can do almost everything.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 11, 2018)

GTown said:


> I would like to know if anyone has an idea of a way to get FreeBSD installed on the server, since the hardware should support it and Hetzner told me they are okay with it, but don't offer software support (which I don't need anyway).


You could try the depenguinator.


----------



## sko (Feb 15, 2018)

I've written this small how-to from my notes from when I had to Install 2 FreeBSD Servers from linux-only rescue environments:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...mote-server-from-a-linux-rescue-system.61842/

IIRC mfsBSD is using the FreeBSD loader, so it is capable of booting on EFI systmes as well (IIRC one of the systems I've installed was booting via EFI...). You even might be able to swap out the loader with another version (e.g. from CURRENT) before building the image.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 15, 2018)

Consider a different service provider too.  Sometimes the harder decision is actually better in the long run.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 21, 2018)

https://my.tilaa.com/en/configure-vps doesn't have crazy pricing, in EU and supports FreeBSD as an example.


----------



## danger@ (Feb 22, 2018)

GTown said:


> Hey!
> 
> Some time ago, I got a great deal on a specific dedicated Server from Hetzner. Sadly they don't offer FreeBSD for that server. I thought I would be able to just switch to some Linux that they support, but to be honest I couldn't get comfortable with any of the supported distributions. FreeBSD just suits me so much better!
> 
> ...


Which server are you interested in? I am running a couple of EX-line machines there and they work with FreeBSD just fine. I installed all of them from the FreeBSD rescue system (mfsBSD).


----------

